# Giant delivery drones are coming



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OK that actually makes sense (where the home delivery drones dont).. Short Haul Cargo transport via drones ..I like that Idea


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I didn’t watch the video but if it can carry up to 45 lbs, I know a few parents that don’t really care how their child gets to school, as long as it’s as easy as using an app.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol more science fiction


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Restaurants keep us waiting at times because they are busy, I can imagine how they wild feel loading a non patient drone that is programmed for time and distance.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

There is no way a drone will deliver inside to an apt door, hospital room, office suite or hotel room. Therefore, drones won’t be readily accepted or used because too many customers expect delivery to the door.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

They forgot to check the insurance cost on a drone. I bet it's more than $3 a trip.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> They forgot to check the insurance cost on a drone. I bet it's more than $3 a trip.


You're probably right. Amazon and Google and Fedex probably all spaced on the cost of insurance. Went right over their heads.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

What could go wrong??!!


----------

